# Another first visit



## LarryCook (Aug 14, 2005)

We're visiting a church today for the first time and I'm wondering about an upcoming event being held there. I'd like feedback on this event as I sorta see some caution and/or warning lights flashing.

Here is the link for the program being offered in a couple of weeks:

http://perimeter-adult.followers.net/X-Press_Your_Faith

(This is a road show, I am not visiting the perimeter church.)

I tracked down the beliefs and came across the following statement of faith for an organization called Unite! Churches Serving Together

http://uniteus.followers.net/images/UNITEUS00000/UNITEUS00000_6041.pdf

So this is a PCA church that this is going to be held at...am I wrong to be thinking that I probably won't visit a second time?

thanks for any info...
Larry


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 14, 2005)

Are they PCA? If so, it's not suprising. The Unite Group is a Billy Graham organization!

Nuff said.


----------



## LarryCook (Aug 14, 2005)

Scott,

Yes, the church we're planning on visiting this morning is a PCA church. As for them holding this event, why shouldn't it be a surprise? It is to me. I know my previous church in Fort Mill would not hold this event and I wouldn't think that most PCA churches wouldn't either. Am I mistaken in this view?

On a second note, am I wrong to attend service one time when I see a connection with the Unite organization on their website? I'm starting to develop cold feet here, but matrimonial peace may be slightly disrupted if I dismiss this church without even a visit....

thanks for your feedback and counsel,
Larry


----------

